# Paul George 3 days out from NABBA Universe Pro Show



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

A few pics taken today at the gym! And the thread is supposed to say NABBA but I'm a dork!










































And my favourite!










Eeee I;m a lucky lucky lass! :whistling:


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

looking really good when did he get the full back tatoo


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Big and Shreadded. Always a good combo.

Huge back!

Wish him the best of luck.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

looks big and full just hope it all goes well on the day good luck!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Tatt is a work in progress. 90% done earlier in the year.

Ta Beans


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Dam he is looking great. Seems to have put on more size since I last looked at some pics of him.

Wish him all the best.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow Action-Tan he looks awesome, can't wait for Saturday gonna bring plenty of throat lozengers :whistling:

xxx


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow he looks great! best of luck to him. does he post on here?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

No he just reads over my shoulder lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> No he just reads over my shoulder lol!


Hiya PG :clap: :clap: :clap: :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

how does he get so lean without looking like he is dying??? lol

he has the best skin ever for this sport... looks like its that thin soft way like babys skin? almost velvety? (dnt mean that in any perv way haha.... jst cant imagine how any other kind of skin would show that sort of detail!!)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Z - it's tissue skin. I've never seen anything like it TBH! I think he's just good at dieting....tried some new things out this year and had some great input and advice from Ninepack. What pees me off most is he's only been doing about 20 mins cardio every other day!!!! In the past it's been up to 90 mins a day and he's been a walking Zombie!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Lin said:


> Hiya PG :clap: :clap: :clap: :laugh:


Lin - PG said are you jumping up and down coz he's short and otherwise wouldn't see you? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Lin - PG said are you jumping up and down coz he's short and otherwise wouldn't see you? :whistling:


No I'm showin him his cheescake that you've made that he cant have yet till he wins :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

amazing physique i think i prefer the shot directly above your favourite but only just lol.

Does he have some1 that preps him so to speak ro does he prep himself?? Also does he offer advice or some sort of coaching service like some of competitors do out of interest??


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Paul is certainly looking good there Tan. Still think there is room for more carbs so get him eating. I reckon the protocol I discussed with him last night might be useful but I'll know more tomorrow when I pop over.

Paul is one of the most level headed BBers on the circuit. He has achieved more than most of us could ever dream of & yet still remains humble. He asked me for a bit of input this time & I was flattered to say the least, but this just shows even at his level he is still prepared to take on new ideas & try different approaches. People could learn a lot from his mental approach. There is always more than one way to skin a cat & if we get stuck in the same rut every time but lack progress, then nothing will ever change.

Paul, KEEP EATING!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

ElfinTan said:


> Z - it's tissue skin. I've never seen anything like it TBH! I think he's just good at dieting....tried some new things out this year and had some great input and advice from Ninepack. What pees me off most is he's only been doing about 20 mins cardio every other day!!!! In the past it's been up to 90 mins a day and he's been a walking Zombie!


Just 20 mins every other day & has condition like thatmg: mg: life just aint fair lol.

All the best for the wkend PG :thumb:


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Simply incredible. Would say good luck but I don't think he needs it!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Thanks guys! Nine Pack I've been pecking his head about eating and I think we're doing ok...just lol.

Hilly - Paul is pretty approachable for advice and as long as someone is willing to put in the hard work he's prepared to assist them. And as NP says you never know enough not to learn any more even at his level. There are always peple who know more than you or who just have information and ideas and ways of doing things that you haven't thought about or tried!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Oh yeah NP do you want the date and walnut cake making to give you tomorrow or Saturday?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Oh yeah NP do you want the date and walnut cake making to give you tomorrow or Saturday?


I'll look after for him if yer want Tan :thumb:

xxxx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I take it you mean the cake LMFAO! I should set up a cake shop FFS!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

he is looking really full there, awsome

love the side tricep shot, really shows the condition at its best,

reminds me of the first time iever saw PG on the extreme nutrition posters doing the same pose - incredible!!

best of luck at the uni!


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

very impresive ,his trade mark paper skin but with the most muscle fullness ive ever seen on him,looks much bigger.

good job guys .interesting point you made about the cardio ,do you feel thats one of the contributers to his more full apearance.

im guessing ,but to have paper skin and do that little cardio theres no cheat meals or gut busting high carb days in his diet ,but i could be wrong we all have different metabolisms.

very best of luck saturday.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cheat meal every Saturday of home made cake and ice cream. Paul reckons the drastically reduced cardio has left him with more energy for the weights so training has been kept pretty intense and relatively heavy. Big lifts have been left out to reduce the risk of injury. It seems to have worked but Saturday is the day to see how it has all panned out. he is certainly in the best nick I've seen him in and it's great not having to live with and ****y walking zombie for a change


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Paul looks fantastic, all the ahrd work has payed off.


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks for the reply ive been doing the same sort of thing intense weight workouts a fair amount of volume and feeding as necessary ,home made cake sounds good not to far off the diet,if you told me he would eat pizza ,burgers ect ,i would just have cryed at this point of my diet i think ha ha.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Paul has a fantastic phsyique and rates up there with the best in the country IMO. He has no weakness and his skin is like onion peel!

Im sure he will do some proper damage at the universe!

Fivos


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Awsome and great conditioning...20 mins cardio im jealous!!!! lol


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

clarkey said:


> Awsome and great conditioning...20 mins cardio im jealous!!!! lol


Just to further p1ss people off, Paul's cardio isn't as we know it. He just walks past the recumbent bike once or twice, every now & again then gets on it & moves his legs a bit... :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I take it you mean the cake LMFAO! I should set up a cake shop FFS!


OMG yep I did mean the cake Tan pmsl :blush: :wacko: :wacko: x


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

I Love this guys physique ever since I saw him in 2004. Classical shape and lines, freaky condition. Im sure he'll do really well, he deserves it.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well all i can say is he looks amazing.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

You'll not see a bodybuilder as shredded as that very often.

And you'll never see anyone as shredded as that on the Olympia stage.

STOW


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Nine Pack said:


> Just to further p1ss people off, Paul's cardio isn't as we know it. He just walks past the recumbent bike once or twice, every now & again then gets on it & moves his legs a bit... :laugh:


PMFSL! So true!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

paul george... incredible as always

steve


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of luck Paul, I have always looked up to you ever since I competed against you in 2004 (and got my **** spanked!!)

You are a true champion in every sense of the word.

You definately look fuller this time which has also had a knock on effect with your level of conditioning which is now just completely off the scale!!!!

I know Paul B was incredibly honoured to be asked by you to help him, Paul is another true gentleman with an incredible knowledge on nutrition. He thinks outside of the normal 'bodybuilding box' which is why he always is able to add a different dimension to show prep (both pre contest and off season).

Best of luck to you tomorrow and also Paul B on sunday, I am just gutted that I couldn't be there to support you both but at the moment I am finding it tiring just to lie down, bring on cheat meal on sunday!!!!LOL

J

PS Tan, I wonder if that cake of yours posts well? LOL


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

any news on paul placing at the universe anyone?


----------



## Baggers (May 31, 2008)

Just got back from the Universe and unbelievably Paul didnt place. Not sure what the judges saw but he looked absolutely shredded to me and i'm shocked he wasnt top 3.

It was the same story in the Masters Over 50. Dave Steele was in fantastic form and condition and placed 2nd. Should have taken the class IMO


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Baggers said:


> Just got back from the Universe and unbelievably *Paul didnt place*. Not sure what the judges saw but he looked absolutely shredded to me and i'm shocked he wasnt top 3.
> 
> It was the same story in the Masters Over 50. Dave Steele was in fantastic form and condition and placed 2nd. Should have taken the class IMO


What the ****


----------



## Baggers (May 31, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> What the ****


I know mate ! Unbelievable. There were some huge Pro's there so the only explanaition is that they were looking for size and not condition


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

Anyone know the class results


----------



## Inked (Sep 28, 2008)

*Thats awsome m8*

*good on ya!* :rockon:


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Baggers said:


> Just got back from the Universe and unbelievably Paul didnt place. Not sure what the judges saw but he looked absolutely shredded to me and i'm shocked he wasnt top 3.


 mg:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

GYMBABE said:


> anyy know the female placings for the nabba universe?


Rachael Grice won her category,came 2nd in overall.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

rachel grice was robbed in the overall.......shocking


----------



## Baggers (May 31, 2008)

tommy y said:


> rachel grice was robbed in the overall.......shocking


I agree mate, although the Russian had a freakishly rippred mid. I dont know about you but I think a lot of the UK competitors were seen off.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

tommy y said:


> rachel grice was robbed in the overall.......shocking


I'm gonna disagree,i thought Rachael looked amazing,however,imo the Rusky just had the edge


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cant believe he didnt place the competition must have looked unreal


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good news for Dave Steele in the over 50's.

I'll catch up with him tomorrow about it and see what he has to say.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

The Dutch guy Walter van Elderen who won the Universe Master's over 50 looked great....nice chap too. His Mrs, Ellen was competing in the class 1 figure line up...she didn't place.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

GYMBABE said:


> anyy know the female placings for the nabba universe?


Vivian Hylkema another Dutch competitor won the Miss Universe physique title...


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Awesome skin, credit to him!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

PRL thanks for them pics mate!

Ok I suppose it's time to say something. Well personally I have to say I was really shocked that Paul didn't place top 3 and that was without bias. I actually thought the french lad who won the am's had pipped it. Really pleasing physique, could have done with being a bit tighter but his shape carried him so when he was called to 2nd I thought fck Paul's got it. Then when they called 1st I was absolutely stunned (and I think I can safely say I was not on my own). I didn't even have the guy in the running. But hey that's the way these things go. Once you are on stage it's in the judges hands. As you can see from the pics Paul looked pretty damn good and I think anyone that was there will agree with that. He was full and tight as a drum. Now as his delightful other half I suppose I am expected to be biased and maybe I am but I'm also honest with Paul and have told him my opinion as I always will (he came second last year at the Calodian Pro Am and the decision was right...in fact he was lucky to get 2nd...he was flat and certainly not his best). No use wallowing in anything though as that's not the way we work. Onwards and upwards and the next challenge is already in the pipeline so watch this space!!!!!!!!!

Thanks again to everyone for their support. It is humbling!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> I actually thought the french lad who won the am's had pipped it. Really pleasing physique, could have done with being a bit tighter but his shape carried him so when he was called to 2nd I thought fck Paul's got it. Then when they called 1st I was absolutely stunned (and I think I can safely say I was not on my own). I didn't even have the guy in the running.


That is bang on Tan,the French lad was awesome,the winner wasn't.

Great pics PRL. :thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Said it all to Paul in my text this morning.

'B*ggered by a rhino' would be a good analagy for that result. How on gods green earth Mike Sheridan placed above Paul (or at all) is totally beyond me.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

First time ive seen these pics and Paul looks dry full and proper detailed..how in the hell did he not place? He has one of the most complete phsyiques on stage...Im sorry but the guy that won was just a lump..yea he was big but where was the proportions? and muscle detail? Seems NABBA is going backward and i thought i would never say this but maybe they should take a leaf out the IFBB book!

Fivos


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

I was seriously peed of when I read the top 6.....no bloody way.

I only came across Paul when I saw him on TV in the Grand Prix a few years ago and was instantly mesmerised by him, to me he was exactly how a male bodybuilder should be.

There were some 'ugly' physiques up there on Saturday, bloated bellies should be penalised heavily! They detract the whole package. Some of the guys instantly caught your eye.....silly hair do, big bellies, powerful huge mass and wobbly heads!! I can only liken this to being in an art gallery......you instantly notice the Picasso with the whacky shapes and colours and may be confused by it all but it's only when you look at the likes of Michelangelo that you notice perfection and attention to detail and you know what it's all about.

Paul you're still my "David" of the BB world. It's now a privilege being a friend of yours and Tania and thank you both for all your help and support you have given me.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

If anyone knows the judges tell them I work at an opticians in chester on saturdays and can do them a good deal!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

This is the first time I've had the chance to see the pics. I am a big fan of Pauls physique. He has such a quality balance and although he's not the biggest guy on that stage, he should have placed.


----------



## Dchef (Apr 27, 2008)

what a f.... is up with guy in green trunks :thumbdown: talk about bloated stomach....

paul looked great but alot smaller next to black guy and is that huge guy.. is he russian?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> Said it all to Paul in my text this morning.
> 
> 'B*ggered by a rhino' would be a good analagy for that result. How on gods green earth Mike Sheridan placed above Paul (or at all) is totally beyond me.


Totally agree the size of some of the bloated bellies is past a joke Mike Sheridan looks pregnant in his shots, his lat spread pic says it all. In my eyes Paul looked awsome and how a bodybuilder should look on stage.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with everything that has been said PG looked amazing .

The proportions of some of the other BB are sooo way out its amazing .

And look at those stood watching those on stage with their guts relaxed Ugh !


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Paul got shafted by the look of the pics. At least he came in at his best. What more can you do!


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

paul looked unspoilt and pleasing dry as ever he bought his a game and respect to him for that.it was a show of to halfs you might say some guys with lines to die for and sum lumps .

i discused this till late in the night and it an international judging panel so it would be interesting to see what judges favour, the different looks and that is where the answer to this mystery lies.

well done to laurie in class one he nailed it ,i looked depleated and **** but i wont bore you with excuses ha ha .


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Not that I know anything about judging and I wouldn't dream of slating anyone who has got on the stage in the 1st place but it looks like they seemed to take size over condition there.

IMHO Paul G should have placed higher.

Would have been nice to see a local lad do well though, I spoke to Paul B at the gym last week and I know they have been training hard.

What the plan now then Tan for Paul G?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking at the pictures its obviously about size as his condition in my eyes looks far better than the people he is stood next to and Im not a fan of the bloated look but number 36 looked awesome


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

http://www.body-building.ru/forums/index.php?showtopic=4005&st=60

Some good pics on this russian site!


----------



## Gartung Yura (Oct 11, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> http://www.body-building.ru/forums/index.php?showtopic=4005&st=60
> 
> Some good pics on this russian site!


 Foto http://www.nabba-rus.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=5&page=2


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting that link Gartung Yura! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gartung Yura (Oct 11, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Thanks for posting that link Gartung Yura! :thumbup1:


 :beer:


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Went to see Paul yesterday and having seen him (and his routine on the pc) it's a complete mockery he didn't place! He brought his best package to date, with perfect proportions as always.

Beaten by a pregnant man!!? It's just plain wrong he wasn't in the top 3.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Here's one of the many shots I took of Paul 3 weeks out from the Battle of Giants.

Hopefully if Paul like's what I've got I can get some more of him just before or after the show. The intention is to get some coverage in Beef or Bodyfitness...


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice shot and great composition...Paul is superb period.

Fivos


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Another...


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Oh and thanks fivos! I'm only learning so practice practice practice.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok mate you are showing off now LOL

Seriously great pic, what package you using to post process?

Fivos


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

great pics. Di you get any more


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'm hoping to do some more shoots with various other people. Hopefully I'll be able to charge a bit - that way I can buy my own equipment! Currently use a works D70s but would like a setup like yours Fivos. Will probably stick with Nikon though now.

For now I'm just using Adobe bridge in CS2 and photoshopping my own effects. I did have CS3 but found it to be riddled with bugs.

Oh and I've got 100s of shots to get through. Some great ones of Dave Pownall too.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Cool be good to see the ones of Dave, maybe get them on Jons site.

I still getting to grips with post processing as im shooting in RAW to force me to learn!

Fivos


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Excellent pictures mate , I've just seen some more of your work on flickr and think you'll do great, very professional indeed.

Is that you with the black CNP t-shirt doing a nice bicep pose with PG ? If it is then you've got some nice arms on you, nice peak (non gay way of course 

I didn't want to link the flickr album here in case you didn't want to show off anymore of your work but I think you should :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Excellent pics as usual! PG will be training on either at Sat or a Sun (alternating) leading up to The Battle of the Giants so how about popping over then. Email me when you can make it. Otherwise he usually trains at 3pm during the week so if you want to pop over then just ring the gym 0161 707 7161 and double check he is training on the day you want to come down.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words! That is indeed me with the CNP t-shirt on, was going through a big hair badpatch p Glad you like my other stuff too, anyone's welcome to take a peek if they want. I also did the qualifier posters for this years BNBF.

And Tan glad you like them! It'd be great to come up one sunday to capture a chest, back or arm session - once I get paid I'll get my car sorted and give you a call. If Paul can think of any text to go with these photos let me know and I'll get them sent to Alex.

Here's another I feel shows Paul's character well...


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Hehe, love that one. Is he laughing in pain there?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'll check his workouts for the next couple of weeks and let you know when there's a non leg session at a weekend!

Now you are an up and coming BB reporter you will have to think of your own captions lol.

That's a brill picture...he almost looks nice and approachable....you will be ruining his @rsey arrogant reputation that I've heard he has LMFAO:laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

At last pics have been posted on NABBA's site. This link is straight to the Pro Show but all the other classes are on too!

http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2008/universe/pro%20am/album/index.html


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Great pics:thumbup1:

And it's further proof that the judges were on a Henshaws jolly up!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I recognise him from an advert in FLEX, I think? Looking awesome. Good on him!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> At last pics have been posted on NABBA's site. This link is straight to the Pro Show but all the other classes are on too!
> 
> http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2008/universe/pro%20am/album/index.html


unreal front lat spead.... awesome :beer:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

remember seen him at webley 2004 shredded but was up against coleman!! good memories tho! kirk


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

20minutes eod wow.Allways condition,condition fcuking condition..


----------

